# Got some artwork done for my band, EPIC



## Xenos0176 (Mar 8, 2013)

Just got my artwork done from Dutch Kill Logos and it's AMAZING, if anyone is checking out this page and thinking about getting something done, DO IT. We kept in contact the whole time to tweak some things out, it's not like u pay some money up front and hear nothing back and get something u didn't want. It's definitely worth it and very affordable, here's there page:
www.facebook.com/dutchkills
my band's page is: http://www.facebook.com/ReasoningSystem
unfortunately our band is still mucking through recording a demo , but that should be taken care of in a week or so or ima be pissed


----------



## patdavidseven (Mar 12, 2013)

looks cool dude, i like it


----------



## Xenos0176 (Mar 12, 2013)

yay someone appreciates it


----------



## faceforward_007 (Mar 13, 2013)

Does look good, very "bionic-y" lol


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 14, 2013)

Very intense, sir!


----------

